# scared new member



## darylhd (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi all, For years I have had nocturnal acid reflux. The last year it has gotten worse where I occasionally wake up with back and throat pain but it is quickly resolved by getting up, moving around and taking tums. I have been to many gastro dr.s, have been on nexium and zantac and am mostly constipated (wondering if I have IBS-C?) For some reason, I am petrified of having pancreatic cancer and worry that the back pain could be this. Two weeks ago, I ate and drank horribly one night and since then, I have had a flare up where all my symptoms are not just nocturnal. I saw my doctor a few days ago and he said to go back on the nexium every day and then check back with him in a month. Any advice or knowledge would be so welcome!


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Try drinking mile\k or something non acidic at night before bed,also raise your head up,so acid doesnt come up in your throat. Some pharmacies that have medical supplies have a wedge to lay on that will keep you upright.But i just use a big pillow,that woeks just as good.

The reason you are having worse symptoms is because of the night you went out and ate/drank things you shouldn't have.Know the Dr told you that already.Realize what foods trigger the reflux to be bad abd stop eating/drinking them


----------



## Rajendra Chaudhary (Nov 21, 2013)

can you send more details antidiabetic at rediffmail.com


----------

